# Vlatko Stefanovski



## I_cant_play (Jun 26, 2006)

http://www.topproduction.com/vlatkostefanovski07.php

He's one of my favourite guitarists tough a lot of the stuff on the website I provided has certainly been played to death. Nevertheless, he's an amazing guitarist. He is one of the best guitarists from the Balkans. He started his career doing rock covers of macedonian folk songs though I certainly don't hear much of that in the samples above. I recently saw an acoustic concert with him and Miroslav Tadic, a classically trained guitarist living and teaching guitar in LA and it was the best concert I've ever seen. 

Anyway, just in case anyone is interested..:wave:


----------

